# Shawne Williams traded to Dallas



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

> *Shawne Williams traded to Dallas*
> 
> The Indiana Pacers have traded swingman Shawne Williams to Dallas, two people with knowledge of the situation said today.
> 
> ...



http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081010/SPORTS04/81010033/1088

wtf? :azdaja:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats AWESOME! More space on the roster!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Goodbye and thanks for nothing you scrub!...:azdaja:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes but we got nothing back for him...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Yes but we got nothing back for him...




He wasen't worth anything Best, so 2 second draft picks it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well second round draft picks are under rated of late. Players like Carl Landry, Paul Millsap, Bill Walker, Chris Douglas-Roberts, DeAndre Jordan, and Mario Chalmers were all second round picks. So if we find a diamond in the rough this could be a good trade for us. Plus, that cash could help us trade Tinsley.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Pacers.com and rotoworld say we got Eddie Jones and 2 2nd round draft picks.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PacersorBust said:


> Pacers.com and rotoworld say we got Eddie Jones and 2 2nd round draft picks.


Jones will be waived.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

pacers.com said:


> O'Brien said releasing Jones was "not my intention."
> 
> "My intention," O'Brien said, "is to get him in here and see if we can fit him into things, see where he is."


Via this article


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Jones could be our third small forward this year. I'm thinking Graham and Baston will be the ones that get waived.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's official:

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/ShawneWilliams.html
http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5800011696


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah i'm glad this trade happened. now I just have to pray that we keep eddie.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EJ!

Gotta love him, even if he is well over the hill. He can still defend and shoot threes, but hes more around for his veteran leadership.

Just dont put him in during crunch time


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think he'll just be our 3rd swing man off the bench behind Daniels and Rush, so he'll probably just play when someone is injured. Assuming he makes the roster.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I dont think Williams is a scrub at all. To me he had star potential, he just needed to get his head on straight. Shame to see him go, I was really hoping that he'd get more PT with the pistons this year.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shawne still has potential, but I'd rather use the time we'd use with him on Granger and Rush. 2nd round picks are nice. Dallas is no longer one of the best teams in the league, so if these picks are in the 45-50 range, I like it. Jones gives us another veteran, and 18 players. Assuming we cut Baston, Josh Davis, and buy out Tinsley, we'll have a nice collection of veterans to help this young bunch.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

If a Tinsley deal doesn't happen we still won't buy him out, so i'm guessing Josh Davis, Baston, and Graham will get cut as long as Jones makes a nice showing in practice (which I think he will). This team needs veterans and I believe that's why Croshere and Jones were brought in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> If a Tinsley deal doesn't happen we still won't buy him out, so i'm guessing Josh Davis, Baston, and Graham will get cut as long as Jones makes a nice showing in practice (which I think he will). This team needs veterans and I believe that's why Croshere and Jones were brought in.


It's obvious now that no one wants him, and the only way to trade him is to package him with an expiring contract like Marquis for something worse. Bird said he wouldn't be a Pacer this year. He hasn't reported to training camp and won't be on the preseason roster, so it's better to cut our losses now than keep him on the roster but ban him from the arena like Stephon Marbury and further kill his value.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

But, we won't cut him. Bird has said it, so my guess is the Shawne trade was only to get value to add to a deal to get rid of Tinsley. My guess is the Nuggets said "get some picks for us and we have a deal" so we traded Shawne for the two picks (and Jones) to give to the Nuggets since they probably prefer 2 picks over Shawne.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> But, we won't cut him. Bird has said it, so *my guess is the Shawne trade was only to get value to add to a deal to get rid of Tinsley*. My guess is the Nuggets said "get some picks for us and we have a deal" *so we traded Shawne for the two picks (and Jones) to give to the Nuggets since they probably prefer 2 picks over Shawne*.


It make sense at all.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

what^?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> what^?


Your thoughts about this Shawne trade (to add draft picks in order to help trading Tinsley) makes sense.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, it seems to be a popular opinion that this trade was a Tinsley trade prequel on a lot of forums. We just have to wait and hope that the Tinsley trade happens soon.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> Well second round draft picks are under rated of late. Players like Carl Landry, Paul Millsap, Bill Walker, Chris Douglas-Roberts, DeAndre Jordan, and Mario Chalmers were all second round picks. So if we find a diamond in the rough this could be a good trade for us. Plus, that cash could help us trade Tinsley.


+ Michael Redd!!

I think this was ok move that had to be done.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

^ 

+ Gilbert Arenas, Manu Ginobli and Carlos Boozer. They were all second round draft picks and they turned out to be decent. But lets not get our hopes up. We just really needed to get rid of Shawne. I didn't like him since the day we drafted him. It was too big of a chance and I didn't approve of it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I was spreaking of recent picks, if we were to talk about second round wonders in general Mehmet Okur was also a great second rounder.


----------

